# Getting back up strength in big 3 lifts.



## DNp (Feb 27, 2020)

After straining my left glute badly last year it affected Deadlift, Squat and Few other leg workouts. I'm back training and been doing what used to be light deadlift for me. 310 lbs.  But it seems so have suffered way to much to be true.

I could easily rep 440 lbs on deadlift 10 reps. But now 310 lbs seems barely managed able at 5 reps.  I'm not allowed to Squat heavy yet so i'm just doing 225lbs. Which now feels heavy, but i do shit tons of other leg workouts.   My bench somehow decreased since i can't get my food planted to ground to keep tight body. I did 225 lbs for 5 hard reps maybe had 1-2 more in me.


Since i've not had injury before. I've no idea how to train to keep big 3 lifts strength.  Do light for tons of reps?


----------



## tinymk (Feb 27, 2020)

If I injure something and it does not improve within a few weeks I go to my ortho.  That are your describing can hold several injuries that like to stick around.  Namely an glute tendinopathy and piriformis syndrome.  This injuries are ****ers and heal slow and mine requires chiro help and a series of X-ray guided injections.  But mine went away finally but it killed my dead for about a year.  If it is not healing and effecting your training, get it looked at
$.02


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 27, 2020)

Sorry to hear this ,,Brother...Injuries are part of life........So, is recovery..I'm a big believer in ten of ten..I knew coming back after a long downtime,I would be weak...And I also knew I wanted to see results,,,But I am a patient man....So my mindset was ...stay off the heavy weights....So, went with 10 sets of 10 on my weak areas......Put Pride aside,do what you can.....not what you want...........Nearing the end of 8 wks in,,and I am very happy with my gains,how I look and general mindset...All been without heavy weights...We can't stay on top forever......but we can still improve........I did all my PR's years ago........I am smart enough to know those days are gone....I am bigger today,,look better today and feel great at 54................Hoped this shed some light for you..............Never Give UP..!!


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 28, 2020)

Are you a powerlifter or a bodybuilder? No they're not mutually exclusive, but what's your main focus, size or strength?  You don't need to train super heavy to get big.  Also, what tinymk said.  Everybody seems to have no problem investing money in food and AAS and all kinds of other BS (much of it completely unnecessary) but nobody seems to want to spend anything getting properly evaluated by an ortho surgeon when neccessary.


----------



## DNp (Feb 28, 2020)

tinymk said:


> If I injure something and it does not improve within a few weeks I go to my ortho.  That are your describing can hold several injuries that like to stick around.  Namely an glute tendinopathy and piriformis syndrome.  This injuries are ****ers and heal slow and mine requires chiro help and a series of X-ray guided injections.  But mine went away finally but it killed my dead for about a year.  If it is not healing and effecting your training, get it looked at
> $.02



Been to doctor and PT.  I've got to like 10 more times to PT atleast she said, since i strained it almost close to needing surgery. Don't even know how.

how did you train while healing? High reps low weight?


----------



## DNp (Feb 28, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> Sorry to hear this ,,Brother...Injuries are part of life........So, is recovery..I'm a big believer in ten of ten..I knew coming back after a long downtime,I would be weak...And I also knew I wanted to see results,,,But I am a patient man....So my mindset was ...stay off the heavy weights....So, went with 10 sets of 10 on my weak areas......Put Pride aside,do what you can.....not what you want...........Nearing the end of 8 wks in,,and I am very happy with my gains,how I look and general mindset...All been without heavy weights...We can't stay on top forever......but we can still improve........I did all my PR's years ago........I am smart enough to know those days are gone....I am bigger today,,look better today and feel great at 54................Hoped this shed some light for you..............Never Give UP..!!



Today i did light leg workout. 110 lbs squat 10x10 and it nearly killed my stamina haha. But the pump i got was insane.   Also did walking lunges and bulgarian split squat with no weights.   Apperantly my balance is off when standing on left leg when doing BSS.  I had to hold balance to wall.  Dropped in light hamstrings curls and calves. 

guess this year i'll be doing more reps with less weight then&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## DNp (Feb 28, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Are you a powerlifter or a bodybuilder? No they're not mutually exclusive, but what's your main focus, size or strength?  You don't need to train super heavy to get big.  Also, what tinymk said.  Everybody seems to have no problem investing money in food and AAS and all kinds of other BS (much of it completely unnecessary) but nobody seems to want to spend anything getting properly evaluated by an ortho surgeon when neccessary.



Been doctor and to Phsycial therapist. I have to go atleast 10 more times to PT she said. I've always mixed light and heavy. But i'm more into heavy lifts. Right now my main focus is is size. Wanna look good naked while keeping big 3 lifts decent.  But if i gotta sacrifice weight to look better that's what i'm willing to do then.


----------



## snake (Feb 28, 2020)

I second Tiny and Brinks.

Take it from me, the big weights are your vacation; you go there a few times a year but that's not where you live. In 1/2 second you can go from reps with that 440 to not being able to get out of bed.

Every injury has a time frame for full recovery. You rush it and you extend the length of time it takes for that recovery and the possibility of never reaching a full recovery. A full recovery for a PT is not what we define as a full recover.

If you're not trying to go into a meet soon, continue trying to work on you size. There's a good change you got a fair amount from the heavy weights and now you can refine it. That's where I'm at and I know guys like Bricks and Seeker who have moved some serious iron in the past are still able to keep their size; no reason you can't either.

I'd cut out any DL for now. Once the squat comes back, the DL is bound to follow just by the how similar the movements are. I never DL in the PL off-season. Started to add them in 16 weeks out and had a reasonable DL come game day. Bottom line is you need to give an injury it's due.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 28, 2020)

snake said:


> I second Tiny and Brinks.
> 
> Take it from me, the big weights are your vacation; you go there a few times a year but that's not where you live. In 1/2 second you can go from reps with that 440 to not being able to get out of bed. .



i am abnormal, I am always on vacation


----------



## DNp (Feb 28, 2020)

snake said:


> I second Tiny and Brinks.
> 
> Take it from me, the big weights are your vacation; you go there a few times a year but that's not where you live. In 1/2 second you can go from reps with that 440 to not being able to get out of bed.
> 
> ...



Makes tons of sense. Doing continously heavy does put serious strain on body + more risks of injuries. Especially now.  should i do barbell roll ? Since it's also putting stress on my glute or i can feel it there now. I only do that lightweight and always done light in Barbell row due getting the squeeze.


By taking deadlift should i also do less squating? I really love deadlift, but it isn't must since i ain't competing or anything and i can still build back without it.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 28, 2020)

You can make those lighter weights heavy as hell.  Slow down the reps, drop sets, supersets, compound sets, etc....


----------



## snake (Feb 28, 2020)

DNp said:


> Makes tons of sense. Doing continously heavy does put serious strain on body + more risks of injuries. Especially now.  should i do barbell roll ? Since it's also putting stress on my glute or i can feel it there now. I only do that lightweight and always done light in Barbell row due getting the squeeze.
> 
> 
> By taking deadlift should i also do less squating? I really love deadlift, but it isn't must since i ain't competing or anything and i can still build back without it.



I don't like barbell rows because of where it would need to go in my weekly back workout. I can get more out of lower cable rows anyway, and my back is not sub par. You just need to start with them first before any other back work, high reps for me and heavy weight. Use wrist wraps to take the forearms out of the movement and drive the elbow back. a medium over hand grip is what I like.

Shelf the DL for now.

Here's a little go to thing I like when I'm trying to get away from the heavy weight but still get a good leg workout in.

Leg extension to Squats to Leg presses to Leg curls. One right after the other in a giant set. Bang out 4 sets. I'm lucky to have my own stuff so no one will be in the way. If you can do this, try it. You'll be shocked how you can fuuk yourself up with such little weight. Keep the reps up at 12.

Ow and if Squats are still a problem, put them after PL. Only problem is you may not be steady on your feet so keep your form.


----------

